# baffle con diferentes potencias



## matiasecheverria (Feb 1, 2011)

hola queria saber si puedo armar un bafle de 3 vias con ej: 2 parlantes de 150 watt y un de 100w. Porque segun tengo entendido no se puede, quiero confirmar
Hice este tema por que no encontre ni en el foro ni en internet una pregunta como esta sino me podrian pasar el enlace de la misma gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 1, 2011)

matiasecheverria dijo:


> hola queria saber si puedo armar *un bafle de 3 vias *con ej: *2 parlantes de 150 watt y un de 100w*. Porque segun tengo entendido no se puede, quiero confirmar
> Hice este tema por que no encontre ni en el foro ni en internet una pregunta como esta sino me podrian pasar el enlace de la misma gracias




Que parlantes son los de 150W? y el de 100W? me refiero a si son woofers, medios, o drivers.

En un sistema de tres vias, generalmente las potencia que le llegan a cada transductor no son iguales, a medida que sube la frecunecia van disminuyendo los niveles, o sea mayor potencia en bajos que en medios y menor aun en agudos.

Por lo que si se podria usar, es mas, se usan, transductores de diferentes potencias dentro de un mismo gabinete.


----------

